
Whatsapp is censoring links to Telegram - sajal83
https://twitter.com/durov/status/671357796730834945
======
yrezgui
It reminds me that Windows Live Messenger blocked the share of YouTube links:
[http://www.istartedsomething.com/20080510/windows-live-
messe...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20080510/windows-live-messenger-
blocks-wwwyoutubecom/)

